# DLP Lamp Dim as it ages?



## mpac1

Searched the threads before I posted this with no luck.

Does the lamp dim with age? My Samsung DLP looks great but lamp is probably close to end of life (4 yrs). Going to order replacement but was curious if these do fade with age. I know I sure have (faded with age, that is).

Many thanks.

Andy


----------



## glaufman

I think so. Color also shifts.


----------



## mechman

As Greg said, they do fade. And the colors do shift. I just finished giving my pj a 500 hour tune up today.


----------



## lcaillo

The typical life cycle is an early small drop and color shift in the first few hundred hours followed by a long period of very stable but very gradually dropping output. In the last hours of use it is not uncommon to see a large drop in brightness then failure. Some lamps just seem to keep going forever, getting dimmer with age.


----------



## akan101

Changing lamps also helps but it depends upon the hr used.


----------



## irfan

typically... my sammy DLP from 06 dimmed significantly. literally looked brand new 2 yrs later with a new lamp. of course compared to the kuro, brand new look like .


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The bulbs in Microdisplays definitely dim as they age. As has been pointed out, after the first 100-200 hours the bulbs settles in and should be stable for thousands of hours.

Using the power saving option if you have it helps. As does keeping power cycles to a minimum. Also, using a Calibration Disc to set Contrast and Brightness helps to get the longest life out of our bulb.

It is a mixed blessing about the replacement of bulbs. Unlike Panel Displays, when you replace a bulb, you get the opportunity to have the same brightness as when the set was brand new. Going from a bulb with 5-6 thousand hours to a brand new bulb is indeed an eye opener. Unfortunately, it does cost around 150-200 Dollars to replace most bulbs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

